# اللهجة اللبنانية: ع البكلة



## Startinov

السلام عليكم 

مامعنى الكلمة اللبنانية (ع البكلة)؟


----------



## barkoosh

(ع البكلة) تعني "بالضبط"، "بالتحديد"، "تماماً". وأكثر استعمالها هو مع الوقت: "لازم توصل الساعة 10 ع البكلة، ما تتأخر". ولها استعمالات أخرى. فقد تُستعمل مثلاً مع الملابس: "- الفستان ضيق أو واسع؟ - ع البكلة" أي على المقاس تماماً.


----------

